# Cut-Shut Molded Glass



## RED Matthews (Jul 1, 2013)

My work today as repeated from memory of wording in a timed out try of development.
 Note it is July 1st,2013  and I just wrote a three paragraph post for the AB/N Forum, that got timed out and lost.  Not only that it kept me from getting back into the Forum.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 My intention was to get other people to tell me where some descriptions of [The Cut-Shut Glass Making Process] could be explained.  After reading over a hundred books on Early Glass Making, I  haven't found much explanation covered.  

 I have some reference to the subject from old posted glass coverage by sighnman302 (4/18/07).and whiskeyman (6/25/10).  I have no recollection of other descriptions covering this glass making process.  If you know of other writings, please let me know about them.

 I think it was used on some of the 3-Molded Decanters, I know it was used on most of the Vinegar Cruets and on several Cosmetic Ladies Colognes.  I think some Jugs were made this way.

 I think the method started to develop when the Sandwich Glass Company man came back from his trip to France to evaluate their method of pressing glass products and the start of using that glass making process in America.

 I have three or four Cosmetic bottles and maybe a dozen vinegar cruets made with this process.  The mold equipment was made with the lip finish and the handle made in the bottom of the mold.  The plunger on the bottom of the lip included the shape of the inside of the neck.  The mold cavity included the handle of the item and the neck form to the bulb of the main cavity.  The sides of the main cavity were  made with the pattern of the desired design -  from ribs to nodules or what ever was wanted.  The main cavity then went up-straight to form a moil of glass on the piece.  This form was made by the plunger, which extended down to meet the face of the lip finish plunger, type of mold equipment.  

 After the pressing the top plunger was extracted and the mold opened so the glass form could be removed.  It was then held in some type of formed holder while the moil glass was reheated and the moil twisted until it came to an apex of a twisted to a point between the two sections of glass; and then the apex was cut by shears; to Cut-Shut the product.

 The product was removed from the holder and the pointed cone was then, no doubt, reheated and the bottom flattened on a marver table or a special tool to give it some push up clearance.

 On some of the products, one can see where the flash of glass in the neck, had to be worked out, no doubt by scraping with a tool.

 Now everyone.  I will appreciate and review your postings for anything I neglected to cover  I expect to put together a home page blog with some pictures.  And will appreciate any thing any one of you can add to this effort.  RED Matthews


----------



## whittled (Jul 1, 2013)

> Cut-Shut


I've never heard of it myself. Until now and the thread you mentioned.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-318257/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#318257

 All I can think of off hand is the early Ricket machines and that's just because I have it in my mind that they were fed from the bottom and needed to be cut off there. That's just in my mind though, nothing to back it up at the moment.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Eric,  I don't know you, but I appreciate your feed back.  I tried to find Bill Lindsey on this Forum - but he isn't listed in the directory now.  He has always been my main answer man.    RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Red, that was me. I tried some things this AM and needed to see what a non moderator sees so I used my alias. 
 Bill is jfcutter https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showProfile.asp?memid=2737 here but you can still get him at his site if not here. I'll see if I still have that link for you.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay, it's in his profile above.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2013)

I wonder if any of these books would answer the question. I may have to look into some my self because you got my interest peaked. Pressed plates and things flat seam obvious but bottles and cruets and things, no clue.[8|][8|]
 http://libanswers.cmog.org/a.php?qid=167999


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Eric, In the summer time, I'm about 30 miles from there sand usually go there at least three times for research.  I never tried it the way you went at it.  We learn every day.  RED M


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 2, 2013)

Member KentOhio I believe knows something about this process.


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I read about it in a book. I'll check tonight and see if I can find the reference.


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 3, 2013)

I checked all the books I have and couldn't find anything. It might have been "Pittsburgh Glass" by Lowell Innes. I don't have that book but have looked at it before. It seems to me that cut-shut glass would have been introduced sometime around the 1850s. I think many of the heavy "bar-lipped decanters" were pressed.


----------

